# covering 3D background with moss



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys,
I recently made my 3D background and now im wanting to cover it in moss. Im curious what the best way is and which type of moss would be the best to use. The background is also my profile picture so please check it out and let me know what you guys think. 
Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Java moss could grow and cover your background.
Or you could epoxy dead moss,check out http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like either weeping moss or christmas moss for such things myself. They fill in thicker and more evenly. You can attach using super glue if I am not mistaken, and it should fill in from there.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I appreciate the link, those were some nice, elaborate backgrouds. Mine is simple and cheap and only takes about a week or two to make. Well i want it to grow in thick so ill probably try the xmas moss


----------

